# Timex Electric - 1974



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

My "normal" area is French forgotten brands, (57 so far), but I had the urge to try something different. I had a little punt on fleabay and got this Timex Electric for a bargain price, even for a Timex. I date it purely by the advert shown on Paul's Electric Watch site, as the dial has no visible codes.





































To paraphrase Victor Kyam, I liked it so much I bought two more, which are on route, a French Jaz and an Edox.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Date/Model code will be under the edge of the bezel, around the six marker - FAQ's page explains at

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

basically take the movement out of the case, a service manual can be found amongst the Electric Models on the Mnauals and Catalogs page. E N J O Y !


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

mel said:


> Date/Model code will be under the edge of the bezel, around the six marker - FAQ's page explains at
> 
> http://www.timexwatchforum.com
> 
> basically take the movement out of the case, a service manual can be found amongst the Electric Models on the Mnauals and Catalogs page. E N J O Y !


Thanks Mel,

I've never taken a lot of notice of electrics before, and I'm really surprised by just how low priced some of them are, especially the less well known brands, so now it looks like I'll be running three collections in one. My first love is still French mechanicals, then the Swiss and others that have taken my eye, and now electrics


----------

